# Replacing Ribbed Fluval Hoses



## SpecialEffect

Im annoyed of the ribbed hose that my fluval has.. damn thing is so dirty since so much crap gets clogged up in the ridges....

Has anyone switched them with other hoses? Hose from a hardware store or anything -
thanks alot, greatly appreciated


----------



## HGI

A lot of people do this, it's super cheap to replace it.


----------



## Hogdog

I hate the fittings and hoses on Fluvals, that's why I use Eheim filters. Can you not fit Eheim hoses? They do a few different sizes.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Hogdog said:


> I hate the fittings and hoses on Fluvals, that's why I use Eheim filters. Can you not fit Eheim hoses? They do a few different sizes.


That's a good good question actually lol....i wonder if they do.... does anyone know?


----------



## Rugged Child

SpecialEffect said:


> I hate the fittings and hoses on Fluvals, that's why I use Eheim filters. Can you not fit Eheim hoses? They do a few different sizes.


That's a good good question actually lol....i wonder if they do.... does anyone know?
[/quote]

I think the hose diameter that you will need is 17mm or 3/4 in. But its hard to say unless someone who has done it chimes in or you actually give it a try.


----------



## Winkyee

I replaced mine with clear tubing.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Winkyee said:


> I replaced mine with clear tubing.


Anything specific? and what version of fluval filters? thanks


----------



## snomaniac

I use 5/8 clear tubing. On all of my fluvals, 105, 305, 405.. I do use ehiem long intakes & snap lock returns.


----------



## notaverage

THis is most likely why I have issues with the F'in "White worms" in my 1 tank.
No matter how much I clean the tank, stop feeding for the solo Spilo, and gut the filter I always have issues!!

I think that PVC tubing is the way to go.

I'm glad you asked this question b/c for some reason never thought of swapping the tubing.

There is no way its a difficult task.


----------



## SpecialEffect

snomaniac said:


> I use 5/8 clear tubing. On all of my fluvals, 105, 305, 405.. I do use ehiem long intakes & snap lock returns.


Hmm, what you mean by the snap lock returns?

Would that be replacing the aquastop valve? Or is that for tighting?

thanks

I just dont want 48 gallons of water on my floor because the tube popped right off.... man would that suck


----------



## snomaniac

The valve block stays. I use stainless clamps on both ends of the intake, returns & the block. Works great, 
The link is what I use.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/prod...mp;pcatid=14680


----------

